

A fantastic talk by Isabel Allende at TED 2007 - DaniFong
http://www.caterina.net/archive/001101.html

======
neilc
"Those athletes had sacrificed everything to compete in the Games. They all
deserved to win."

That is weak-minded pablum. Just because you sacrifice a lot for something
doesn't mean you "deserve to win".

------
jamesbritt
Any clues on why this is "fantastic"?

